# The BROTHERHOOD ...I Don't Give a Damn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I took this job because of the benefits & a steady paycheck

*JIM DONAHUE
Process Problem Solving Contributor*
_Officer.com_

"It's not like it used to be," laments one of your buddies over coffee. "We used to get together after the shift for a beer. We played softball together. We partied together. When someone had a big project at home, we all pitched in and helped get it done. These young kids just don't care anymore." 
I want you to think about those guys. As you read this, I encourage you to imagine who it is in your department that best fits this description. Stay with me here. 
The scenario: the shift is really busy with calls backed up. You're down a couple of reports. Then, one of the guys ties himself up on a B.S. arrest that will take him out of service for a couple of hours, leaving everyone else to cover his area. 
When a list goes up announcing an upcoming overtime detail, this guy's name will always be at or near the top. Anytime you're near him, he's complaining--about something. Never a positive word comes out of his mouth. 
Another scenario: a group in your community plans a charity event--like collecting toys at Christmas to be given to kids whose families are facing tough times. The cops are invited to help. This guy only shows up if he's getting paid. Otherwise, he's nowhere to be found.

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/web/online/Police-Life/The-BROTHERHOOD-I-Dont-Give-a-Damn/17$36557


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

Amen


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I've heard coworkers state that "they're here to make money not friends"; so it's under the bus you go! As for me, kick the sand baggers to the side and have a good laugh @ the minimum. If you can't help a brother or sister out, shut up and just listen to them. Compassion is like attitudes; very contagous.


----------

